# Special saltwater potm compatition



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok people we have been generously given the chance to have a SW potm comp this month.
Do your magic, and take those pics. Specifics to be followed up soon. 
Dont send or post any pics yet. Lahot will give some info on where and when.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Ok people we have been generously given the chance to have a SW potm comp this month.
> Do your magic, and take those pics. Specifics to be followed up soon.
> Dont send or post any pics yet. Lahot will give some info on where and when.
> [snapback]1097754[/snapback]​


sweet, im pumped!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cool beans.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Lemme get a shout out on the interest. Doesent look like we are interested.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I'm totally interested. we should go ahead with it even if its only a couple conestants. I think it'll give the sw section more publicity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Im in!!! I'll get snappin as soon as you confirm its on.

--Dan


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

this is right up my alley. I just happen to be a reefer


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

we doin the damn thang or what?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im in


----------

